# 2005 Turkey Pics



## Lucky Bass (Apr 7, 2004)

I finally got my spring turkey pics back. The first link is of the tom that I bagged in the pouring rain. The bird and I were SOAKED. I spotted him feeding down a pine row on the other side of a field and ran down a woodrow to cut him off. Needless to say I got there in time and he walked right towards me and I pulled the trigger at 20 yds. He went 20lb w/1"spurs and a 9.5"beard. 
The second link is of my second bird of the season. The bird gobbled on the roost but wouldn't respond to calling. Soon after two hens flew off the roost into the corner of the field I was hunting (80yds away). This bird walked out of the woods and began struting around the hens and was picking his head up to my clucks and purrs. After the two hens stepped into the woods he spotted my jake & hen mating set up and came running toward me at a full sprint. I pulled the trigger within 20 yds (I was in and out of the woods in 45 min.). He was a younger bird w/ a 4" beard and approx. 17lb.

All in all it was an awesome second season of turkey hunting for me.

2005 Tom 

2nd 2005 turkey 

Norm


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice. I can see your counting the days until Fall season gets here.


----------



## Lucky Bass (Apr 7, 2004)

I do my turkey hunting in NW Ohio and we don't have a fall season up there. If I find time I may give it a try in some of the public lands in SW Ohio. It sounds like it's a totally different ball game than spring hunting. 

Norm


----------

